# new member



## nickyc (Oct 23, 2006)

hello everyone. I am 41 yrs old. i had ny first episode of dp at the age of 13. i scared me to death. as a result i developed very destructive thinking patterns like, fear/obcession/exhaustion/fear. i really suffered as a young adult. i was diagnoses with panic disorder/depression when i was 27. this doesn't make sence to me bacause the dp is what caused me to panic and not knowing what it was for so many years has left me with some kind of chronic fatigue that the psychiatrists say is just depression. can a person wear out or over tax their brain to the point that it leaves them with a constant fatigue? As i stated earlier i was finally diagnosed when i was 27 while in the hospital ( psych hosp ). that was a turning point in my life...i got answers to most of the questions i had since i was kid....i began therapy and meds ( anti-deps ) however it seems that i now have a different struggle that doctors seemed puzzled about. when i got out of the hospital in 1992 i wasn't the same person anymore. in one aspect that was good on the other hand i was now confronted with some type of fatigue, concentration problems, memory problems and this has me worried. it's as if i wore myself out with so much anxiety that i did some kind of damage to my brain or something. i went of the meds for awhile to see if it was the medication doing this but i still had these symtoms and still do today...this really concerns me. my mother who is 68 has dymentia and i am worried that this might be an early onset of dymentia for me....i'm confused. Can a nervous breakdown cause these chronic symptoms to persist...i know that was what i had and if so it doesn't seem like it will go away


----------



## USpacebreaker (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey, it has been forever and a day since yor post, so, if you are still around... My advice to you would be to take LOTS of omega-3(<3 grams of EPA.) Also, try whey protein powder, vitamin b-12 complex, alpha lipoic acid(helps the body remove mercury & use glucose,) and vitamin e(prevents oxidation omega-3 & is a general antioxidant)

Supplements aside, try brainwave entrainment. It has been known to boost IQ by 15 to 30 points in people with learning disabilities. I know it may sound outrageous, but this stuff is really good for you. Hope you post back...


----------

